# fish and their teeth!!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

doggone platys and swords are using my plants for a salad bar!!
I understand they have teeth! but enough is enough.My jungle vals are a fright.
There is plenty of algae in the tanks but I guess the plants are easier to eat.
mousey


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

well that explains my corkscrew and jungle Val prob. lol i thought my light wasnt strong enough even though it is...


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

do fish have teeth? i always thought they had plates that grinded together and if you have alage in ur tank they might be eating alage off the plants. But try putting some cucumber in and they might munch on that instead!

- Jonno


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

according to the internet guppies and platys have teeth .They are called small toothed carp!


----------

